# Tsunami Disaster



## Krishnakumar (Dec 28, 2004)

Nearly 27,000 people have died in the tsunami waves that hit coastlines in South East Asia on Sunday morning.

What a terrible tragedy...

Some of the images..

http://www.manoramaonline.com/advt/gallery/gallery.htm?strURL=../TsunamiDisaster/images/images.js


----------



## just_jon (Dec 28, 2004)

The scope of the tragedy and devistation is numbing, almost not to be believed even after having seen it.

Our prayers go out to those now suffering, and we give thanks for our own good fortune.


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Dec 28, 2004)

It's hard for me to accept the fact that so many have died. I read the paper this morning and felt a sense of complete helplessness. Children losing their parents and not even knowing. Parents losing their children is the worst thing I can imagine.

Although I want to keep up-to-date on the going ons, its hard for me to even want to know.

My prayers go out to everyone as well.


----------



## Cbrine (Dec 29, 2004)

I've been on vacation for the last week, and have I have not watched the news since that point.  I just found out what happened today.  It feels like something out of some disaster movie.  The death toll is now up to 75,000 and is expected to reach 100,000.  Prayers to the people involved in this tragedy, and to the relief workers going to help them.


----------



## zilpher (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm struggling to comprehend the magnitude of the disaster, the devastation to so many innocent communities.

My heartfelt thoughts and wishes are with all, I look at my two children, 5 and 8, and shudder at the thought of all the loss. My quiet little corner of the globe woke up complaining there was still no snow on Boxing Day, I feel humbled by all I've seen.


----------



## Eling (Jan 1, 2005)

It Must be Terrible to be left in such a situation and you know what is weird, tons of the animals lived when humans did not

Businessadvancement.com
Eling M Orton


----------



## parry (Jan 1, 2005)

Its hard to comprehend the amount of people affected. My country (NZ) has only 4M people and I live in Wellington (the capital) that has approx 360k. Its like overnite half the people in my city are suddenly dead and half the whole country homeless. Pretty horrific and certainly the worst natural disaster I have seen in my lifetime.

I can remember seeing the news on one of the first days and they interviewed a NZ couple on their honeymoon in Thailand, and all the guy could do was moan about the accomodation they had been put up in and that he was being eaten by mosquitos. I couldnt believe it, what a prize idiot - he and his wife should be grateful they are alive. Some people eh? 



			
				Eling said:
			
		

> It Must be Terrible to be left in such a situation and you know what is weird, tons of the animals lived when humans did not
> 
> Businessadvancement.com
> Eling M Orton


Yes its quite common for animals to be aware of impending disaster. Dogs are well known for picking up tremors of earthquakes before humans do. They obviously have a built in instinct to also know what to do when they pick up these signals - like go to high places if theres a tsunami.


----------



## Smitty (Jan 1, 2005)

We've been out of town on vacation for 2 weeks and have only caught snippets of what happened.  As soon as I heard Cyndi and I both gave money to the Red Cross...Our prayers go out to all..

Smitty

(It's a lousy way to get welcomed to the board, but welcome!)


----------



## Yogi Anand (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Krishnakumar:

Well, the toll is now reaching 200,000. Thanks for posting the link to the images. Let us pray for the welfare of those who have been hit so hard -- and do what we can to alleviate their suffering!


----------



## Sootie (Jan 3, 2005)

I feel so helpless 
does anyone know where I can donate clothing 
in Adelade south australia
I think my children and me might go on a walk around the streets door knocking to raise money to send over 
Thanks for the posting
my prayers are with all the victims


----------

